# Ghosting SAS RAID0... possible?



## FNoob (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't seem to find a definitive answer... 

Is it possible to Ghost/Image/etc a SAS RAID0 array? I have two 300GB Fujitsu 15K SAS drives in RAID0 running off the onboard SAS marvel raid controller. While it is running fantastic, the length of time it took me to get this all setup combined with this being my first (home) raid setup makes me a smidge nervous. Would like to back this up to a standard sata drive.

Thoughts?


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Acronis True Image will do this


----------



## Static~Charge (Apr 30, 2009)

It might be possible. I have successfully backed up and restored disk images to/from SATA RAID 0 setups on Dell machines. And this was using old Ghost 8.0 Corporate Edition, running a DOS PXE boot image without the RAID driver. I didn't think it would work, but I was pleasantly surprised that Ghost could see the RAID without any trouble.

What OS are you using on this setup? If the imaging program can run on the active OS, then it shouldn't have a problem backing up your files (i.e., no issues with a driver needed to access the RAID). Here are a couple programs that run under Windows; they're inexpensive, with free trial versions:

DriveImage XML
Macrium Reflect

With the right boot disk (and your RAID driver), you might be able to restore the image to your SAS RAID setup, too.


----------



## FNoob (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I should have mentioned the OS : Vista64

Certainly an app that could accomplish this from within Windows would be better, as I am assuming that drivers wouldn't be needed. A few of the things I have tried have not been able to detect the SAS array, but did see my SATA array just fine - this is the focus of my question is the SAS issue. I definitely don't want to shell out for software only to find that it refuses to detect SAS. "Only unopened software may be returned within 7 days, blah blah BAH!"


----------



## Static~Charge (Apr 30, 2009)

Both DriveImage XML and Macrium Reflect use the Volume Shadow Copy Service; this is how they can manage to back up the currently running OS. And since Windows has the RAID driver, the imaging software won't have any trouble accessing your files.

Now for the bad news: it looks like DriveImage XML doesn't work under Vista 64. Macrium Reflect does, though.

If you're using Vista Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise, check out Windows Complete PC Backup and Restore. It can do full system backups, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Frogger (May 1, 2009)

if you still have "2xWD 1TB Sata Raid1" in your rig then you can/could put the image from http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/features/backup.aspx      in there   then you would have 2 images


----------



## FNoob (May 1, 2009)

*FN Brilliant*

That's truly brilliant of me to look elsewhere when the solution already existed on my shiny expensive Ultimate instal. Jeebus. THANKS!

And yes, the double backup was all part of the master plan good sir! Paranoia has it's priviledges...


----------

